# A time for change.. (for me)



## 1300 Class (Apr 23, 2010)

Heres the back story. For the past few days I've been very thirsty, dry mouth and water/drink just going straight through me, running to pee much more than normal. With being epileptic (taking tablets to control for a number of years) and being fat, I was concerned about it, that it could be something quite serious (like Diabetes).

So I went to the doctor today to get things sorted out. He got a urine sample out of me and did the finger prick test for blood sugar levels and all that stuff. They came back quite good, though blood pressure was a little high (understandable given I was concerned about what could be causing this, though when my specialist took my blood pressure on Monday when I saw him for my six monthly check up for my epilepsy meds it was fine, and that blood test said everything like liver, kidney function and blood work was pretty good, and cholesterol was ok to). 

Anyway, so the doctor ruled out Diabetes or anything like that (which is of great relief). But suggested I loose weight which would be a good thing long term. 

So he booked me for an appointment with their dietitian for early May (earliest I could see her due to my work hours and her schedule) and told me to start a food journal on Monday to keep track of what I eat. 

I suppose this is a wake up call that something ought to be done. When I went onto is scale for a base measurement it woke me to how much I weighed (I know I had put on a few but not to the actual extent). 

The scale figure was *drum roll* 139 kilos, or for the imperials out there, 306 pounds. 

Being over the 300 mark shook me a little, but I am going to take this as a positive and work towards reducing it in a balanced and healthy way (ie no crash dieting!). 

I think I'll keep my food diary here.


----------



## JoeVanHalen (Apr 24, 2010)

Good luck with your diet, hope it goes well. The wakeup call came a little late for me, but I guess that life eh!


----------



## gobettiepurple (Apr 30, 2010)

*Don't think of it as a diet, but as a lifestyle change. I have lost 30 pounds and it takes a lot of work - its an everyday struggle. Just remember, don't starve yourself, because that will only cause you to gain weight in the long term!

Good luck and keep us updated!*


----------



## Risible (May 1, 2010)

The OP was unaware of the no diet talk rule we have on Dimensions, and has agreed to the closure of this thread.

/mod


----------

